# Best Dyson vacuum?



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I am looking to buy a Dyson Vacuum.
There are several *Dyson *Animal* Vacuums* styles.....
Which one do you find best....and why?
Since they are all expensive....I would like input and opinions (good & bad) from people who own them....
Thanks in advance,
Robin


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My understanding is that the Animal models are the same as the regular models, except they come with more attachments. From previous Dyson discussions, some people love the extra attachments and feel they were worth it, but others did not. 

I have a regular Dyson and do not feel like extra attachments over and above what the base model comes with is needed.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought the little one. (dyson slim dc18?) I was told it was just as strong as the bigger models. I bought it for my mom who was undergoing cancer treatments at the time, and it was small, and light weight, and easy to use. She enjoyed house chores, took her mind off of her health battle. Unfortunately, she didn't get to use it much. 

I don't like it much. I don't know if it's because it's small. It doesn't shift back and forth from floor to wand very well. I just don't think it's all that much better than two or three of my other machines (which is what it cost) I probably would't buy another one.


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nally-vacuum-can-handle-german-shepherds.html

I had just done a thread with the Dyson! I love it! You have a Rookie and Tika pup too right?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I like the ball because it's so easy to maneuver. The Animal model comes with the mini-turbo head, which I was not impressed with. I had regular Animal for about 5 or 6 years, and when it broke I replaced it with the DC25 Ball.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I have the regular Animal and I can not live without the small power head attachment. If you have carpeted stairs that attachment is a must!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I understand the reviews are great!
BUT...there are several Dyson Animal vacuums......I would like to know which *model *has the best reviews from owners....
I would like to order one....but the prices range from $469 to $599....so I'm confused about the *quality* of each?....they all seem similar in their descriptions.

I have a Rookie/Centra female named Izzy. *LOVE HER*
People that I know have 2 males from Rookie/Tika litters......they are VERY nice young dogs!!! Congrats on your puppy!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I only see 2 models, mine is not the ball. I have had mine for 7 years and it was the only model at the time.


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

Robin, I have the DC25 Animal with the ball, the maneuvering is great. The suction power is amazing.

I also got the handheld cordless animal and I love it, it is so convinient for those flying hair balls on the floor and vacuuming the couch covers, also for dusting.

We have a Tika and Rookie pup and he is so amazing! Wonderful, wonderful family dog!!!! Smart and handsome, loyal and soooo patient with our son. We are completely in love, he turns 1 in May!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

I've owned two models of Dysons. 

The DC28 Animal was my favorite. Very strong suction, plenty of room in the pull-out dirt cup.
Lasted a long time til I finally killed it ...

My next (current) one was the DC25 Animal with the ball ... less suction, a lot less room in the pull-out dirt cup, but you get the ball which makes it really easy for going around corners, tables, under the sofa, etc. Ehh. I liked the first one better, can do without their ball. I have to keep emptying the cup several times per room cuz of all the cat/aussie/GSD fur, and the dust/dirt ... and my other model had better pick-up for that deep-down ground-in-carpet dirt. Plus, the fur tends to get stuck in the filter of the cup, so I have to reach in and pull it out every time I'm emptying it. 

I'd recommend the first one ... the DC28 ... unless you particularly like the idea of going around obstacles and corners! 



-Carol


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a dyson animal with the ball and it works great for me. I have a GSD and a lab and hair in the house is crazy. I usually try and vacuum about twice a week. Hair, hair everywhere...but I love my dyson


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

OK, I keep reading all these wonderful reviews of the Dyson's and based on that, my wife bought one at Costco. I do like it but have one issue, the brush bar gets clogged with hair so easily that I find it quite annoying to use. We never had this problem with our Miele. Do I have the wrong model or is there something I am doing wrong?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Robin, check out Costco- they have the best price on Dysons. I think they have the newest animal version too, DC25 I believe.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Check craigslist.
Got my DC25 Animal Vac brand new sealed in the box for $200


----------

